# IE mit Java öffnen und Url mitgeben



## Sasch (11. Okt 2005)

Wie kann ich den IE öffnen und den Link aus einem Textfeld (das aus einer Datenbank gefüllt wird), mit übergeben??

Is bestimmt nicht schwer, aber ich finde einfach nichts in der Richtung!

Danke

Sasch


----------



## Sky (11. Okt 2005)

Such mal im Forum! hatten wir schon öfter...


----------



## Sasch (11. Okt 2005)

Bin ja die ganze Zeit dabei zu suchen, und das Projekt muss in 2 Wochen fertig sein....


----------



## thE_29 (11. Okt 2005)

Bsp.:   C:\Programme\Intern~1\IEXPLORE.EXE http://www.google.at

das öffnet dir den IE mit der hinten angegebenen Seite!

Das ganze nun via runtime.exec....


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Okt 2005)

Runtime.getRuntime().exec ("iexplore "+meineURL);

ggf funzt auch

Runtime.getRuntime().exec ("start "+meineURL);

meineURL sollte dabei absolut sein "http://www.java-forum.org"


----------



## Sasch (11. Okt 2005)

Danke schön


----------

